

Show HN: http://broadr.in/ Virtual message boards, everywhere - abbiya

Android app to broadcast a message to user&#x27;s current location(all the remaining app users in the place) anonymously and in realtime.
======
drvortex
So like Plague then, but with much more abuse-potential.

